# Meanwood-Lady beck Leeds, July 2012.



## Black (Jul 9, 2012)

The beck rises at Breary,
the retaining walls/ culverts starts at Buslingthrope Lane bridge
and finishes at the Aire
length of about 4 miles.

commencing of retaining walls/culverts section






Penraevon Industrial Estate culvert










Barack Street culvert




















North Street culvert






























Gipton beck




























































Mabgate culvert






























[email protected]


----------



## krela (Jul 9, 2012)

I really love culverts and watercourses like this. Thanks.


----------



## borntobemild (Jul 15, 2012)

Not the sort of place to be after heavy rain!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

wow a virtual walk...i like


----------



## Black (Aug 3, 2012)

new pictures attached


----------



## phill.d (Aug 3, 2012)

Good to see more photos of the outside sections here, most people neglect them on reports. I find the outdoor sections rather photogenic down there. 
Nice one


----------



## phill.d (Aug 3, 2012)

Just looking at this photo,. what can that green box be?
It looks like it has wires leading into the beck with some kind of pipe on it, that's not been there before.


----------



## krela (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like a flow measurement / sampling device to me.


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2012)

Shot 2 is EPIC!!!


----------



## phill.d (Aug 4, 2012)

krela said:


> Looks like a flow measurement / sampling device to me.



Yes that's what I thought myself, and it also makes sense. The council had an in depth survey of the beck undertaken not so long ago. It's all part of some new shopping development a little further under the main tunnel section under the City. That part of the beck with the green box is at the greatest risk of flooding, and it gets very close to breaching the top there. 

They were talking about building double box culverts to replace the Victorian tunnels before the building work went ahead. 
To me it's pointless, the outflow at the River Aire is almost level with the beck, during heavy rain the river level covers the outfall totally, the water in the beck can't go anywhere and it just backs up and gets deeper. 

You'd not want to be exploring when it's like this lol


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 7, 2012)

phill.d said:


> You'd not want to be exploring when it's like this lol



 Agreed...


----------

